# Power Tilt for mini-x ??



## guido (May 13, 2001)

We are in the process of ordering a wide grading bucket and a power tilt system for our mini excavator. Does anyone have any experience using these? We've been using the machine an enormous amount lately for cleaning ditches and we thought that this would be a good addition to our Bobcat Fleet of attatchments!

Any coments good or bad are welcome, just looking to have a heads - up before it gets here.

Thanks in Advance!


----------

